# Quitting luxury Limousine business. selling my corporation with tlc plated 2017 Cadillac Escalade ESV



## Argyn (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've been doing premium luxury ground transportation services in NY around 3 years. I had great time, experience and made new friends. Now is time to move, time to study. And I'm selling my company with 2017 Cadillac Escalade ESV TLC plated car. Car is in great shape inside and outside, no smoking and not driven for uber and other rideshare apps. Only top notch, privet client. I'm asking $40k for all in, company + car +tlc plates. My cellphone 929-429-6676


----------

